# Tv programme on tonight about Surrogacy in india



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

On at 9 tonight on bbc..

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24275373


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I think this will be interesting.  They were talking about it on The wright stuff.  I could see the for and against reasons to, of doing surrogacy in India.  

X


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

What were your thoughts?


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi eggtastic, i Haven't seen it yet, I've recorded it though so will be watching it tonight. What did you make of it?


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

I found it was a positive documentary overall... Maybe the surrogates should get a bit more money but, it is a life changing sum for them really so its positive in that they can change their lives and the lives of their children for the better through surrogacy...

I guess the negatives are the social stigma and the fact that surrogates get a lot of negative reactions from neighbours so have to live away from their kids and families - that is sad.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi

i found it overall very positive. the re-education of the women a good idea. the only negatives i found were it was portrayed as a lack if counselling for the surrogates so therefore the surrogates were saying they've taken my baby. although they hadnt as the embryos were the intended parents dna and biologically linked to the intended parents.

the last negative i felt was in the case of saron's mum asking the surrogate to breastfeed saron.  that shouldnt be allowed as it it ripped my heart out watching the surrogate saying goodbye to them. 

of course the massive positive was the director actually trying to build a complex that will house surrogates, intended parents, antenatal clinic and delivery suites.  that is absolutely fantastic.

all in all, a very good program that was sensitively portrayed, i think 

jade xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Mmm im not really sure tbh.  But the director lady made a good point.  She said "we are only born with 2 needs, 1 to procreate and the second to survive, through surrogacy we allowing IF couples to procreate and the surrogates the service"


----------



## Kerryhorridge (Jul 27, 2013)

I watched this and so did my partner he started to understand the doner side of things was very good to watch !!!!


----------

